

Facebook to make its first India acquisition with app tester Little Eye Labs - deepakprakash
http://www.firstpost.com/business/facebook-to-make-its-first-india-acquisition-with-app-tester-little-eye-labs-1261337.html

======
r0h1n
Original article: [http://www.business-
standard.com/article/companies/facebook-...](http://www.business-
standard.com/article/companies/facebook-in-talks-for-its-first-acquisition-in-
india-113120200055_1.html)

Also note: _" Sources close to the development said the deal was expected to
be announced in the next few weeks. [...] When contacted, Facebook said "no
comments", and an email sent to Little Eye Labs remained unanswered."_

Pointing that out only because the headline makes it seem as though the deal
has already been announced.

------
linux_devil
Good to see Indian start-up making the mark here, perhaps it will remove the
stereotype most startups face from investors and potential acquirers for being
based out of India

------
Tarang
Just a summary of what Little Eye Labs does:

Little Eye Labs offers android app analysis & performance tools. It develops
tools that provide detailed insights about the performance of the app. This
happens without changing the code or integration. So a dev could debug an
android app and find ways to optimize it quite easily without altering their
code.

